# Shinemore and Sunnydale Maltese in the US?



## bianx8

Does anyone have dogs from these Korean breeders that are currently breeding them or showing them? I love the look of their pups, was wondering where I can find this quality from a breeder here in the US as I don't want to have to ship the pup in from Korea....I know there were threads on them before but they're old and i dont know if theyre still visited. Thanks!


----------



## Katkoota

bianx8 said:


> Does anyone have dogs from these Korean breeders that are currently breeding them or showing them? I love the look of their pups, was wondering where I can find this quality from a breeder here in the US as I don't want to have to ship the pup in from Korea....I know there were threads on them before but they're old and i dont know if theyre still visited. Thanks!


I know that there are few who got their maltsese from breeders in Korea (here is SM). They don't breed them though. 

I also know that there are many great maltese breeders in the US who have healthy and beautiful maltese. 

Have you checked Bonnie Palmer 's website? Angel Maltese? 
One of our members in SM (sophia) has a maltese from Bonnie Palmer and another one from a Korean breeder. Honestly, I find both her babies to look *almost* similar (maybe because of their hair cuts too), but I don't see lots of differences. I love them both :wub::wub: 

All the best in your search!

Kat


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Kat -- Both Shinemore and Sunnydale have some of Bonnie Palmer's maltese in their breeding program. There are also a few breeders in Northern California that have some of the Korean lines in their breeding program.


----------



## Sylie

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- Both Shinemore and Sunnydale have some of Bonnie Palmer's maltese in their breeding program. There are also a few breeders in Northern California that have some of the Korean lines in their breeding program.


Excuse me for butting in, but I live in northern CA and the only Maltese breeder I know of is Richelieu. Since a Richelieu dog won BOB at Westminster this year, I imagine they are very fine Malts. But, they don't have the faces that I see from Shinemore and Angels. If you know the names of any breeders, can you inform me? I have done google searches and no results.

Oh....not that I can have yet another beautiful baby


----------



## MaryH

There are a number of Maltese breeders in the central/northern California area ... Pat Keen (Richelieu), Sheila Riley (MaltaAngels), Stacy Nagatani (Bellarata), Jeanne Haley (Rijes), Heidi Sullivan (Aria). No offense if I've left anyone out, these are the breeders who quickly come to mind, either because I've seen their dogs personally or know of their accomplishments in the show ring.


----------



## Sylie

MaryH said:


> There are a number of Maltese breeders in the central/northern California area ... Pat Keen (Richelieu), Sheila Riley (MaltaAngels), Stacy Nagatani (Bellarata), Jeanne Haley (Rijes), Heidi Sullivan (Aria). No offense if I've left anyone out, these are the breeders who quickly come to mind, either because I've seen their dogs personally or know of their accomplishments in the show ring.


Thank you Mary. I made a note of all the breeders. Now, I have to run and hide before DH gets wind of my dalliances. Oh sigh, it never ends. I have my babies and now I STILL want another one...a little one.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## MaryH

Sylie said:


> Thank you Mary. I made a note of all the breeders. Now, I have to run and hide before DH gets wind of my dalliances. Oh sigh, it never ends. I have my babies and now I STILL want another one...a little one.:smilie_tischkante:


Although all of these breeders are in the central/northern California area, I don't know of any Korean lines in their pedigrees. The breeders I've mentioned are well-established breeders who have worked hard to develop their own lines or are working closely with breeders who have well-established lines here in the U.S. I should have been clear in my earlier post that these breeders are in your geographical area but I don't want to mislead you into thinking that they have the pedigrees that you may be looking for.


----------



## edelweiss

My Kitzel is half Shinemore-Korean---PM me if you want to know about him!


----------



## notori

bianx8 said:


> Does anyone have dogs from these Korean breeders that are currently breeding them or showing them? I love the look of their pups, was wondering where I can find this quality from a breeder here in the US as I don't want to have to ship the pup in from Korea....I know there were threads on them before but they're old and i dont know if theyre still visited. Thanks!


Just let my say ; what you see on their web-site is not what you get. I know this personally! Just saying....


----------



## princessre

Katkoota said:


> I know that there are few who got their maltsese from breeders in Korea (here is SM). They don't breed them though.
> 
> I also know that there are many great maltese breeders in the US who have healthy and beautiful maltese.
> 
> Have you checked Bonnie Palmer 's website? Angel Maltese?
> One of our members in SM (sophia) has a maltese from Bonnie Palmer and another one from a Korean breeder. Honestly, I find both her babies to look *almost* similar (maybe because of their hair cuts too), but I don't see lots of differences. I love them both :wub::wub:
> 
> All the best in your search!
> 
> Kat


Thanks, Kat! You're so sweet!

My Bijou is from Shinemore. She is pure magic- kissy kissy waggy waggy, just the sweetest, most playful dog ever.

Good luck with your search! I understand what you're saying. I wouldn't ever ship a dog in cargo now unless I was moving internationally. If you like a Korean puppy, you can fly to pick her up also! I flew 20+ hours, but it felt really short coming back because she was kissing me under my down jacket the whole time! :wub::wub:


----------



## notori

princessre said:


> Thanks, Kat! You're so sweet!
> 
> My Bijou is from Shinemore. She is pure magic- kissy kissy waggy waggy, just the sweetest, most playful dog ever.
> 
> Good luck with your search! I understand what you're saying. I wouldn't ever ship a dog in cargo now unless I was moving internationally. If you like a Korean puppy, you can fly to pick her up also! I flew 20+ hours, but it felt really short coming back because she was kissing me under my down jacket the whole time! :wub::wub:


I am glad you had a good experience, mine was terrible and very expensive.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I know that we have a couple more SM members with dogs from Sunnydale and Shinemore and all have had only good things to say about their experience. I have met a couple of the fluffs in person and they're adorable.


----------



## notori

Lacie's Mom said:


> I know that we have a couple more SM members with dogs from Sunnydale and Shinemore and all have had only good things to say about their experience. I have met a couple of the fluffs in person and they're adorable.


This was to be a SHOW dog and was not. To be fair; the dog was bought here in the states as someone was taking care of NaRea's dogs here.


----------



## MaryH

notori said:


> This was to be a SHOW dog and was not. To be fair; the dog was bought here in the states as someone was taking care of NaRea's dogs here.


This is why I always suggest that if a purchaser has very specific wants/needs it's always best to see the puppy before making the purchase. And this is also why I will not sell a puppy sight unseen. Not only do I want the buyer to see the puppy before the purchase, I want to meet the buyer before I agree to the purchase. I don't like surprises. :w00t:


----------



## bianx8

All the breeders mentioned (from CA) and the Shinemore/Sunnydales have beautiful dogs no doubt. I don't know if I'd go all the way to Korea though just to pick one up as there are plenty of options here in the US, unless of course I wanted to breed/show and had something very specific in mind. Reason why I'd look for a Malt here is cause my family and I come annually. But I am looking for a pet, and there ain't a shortage of lovable "pet" maltese around. Just thought I'd ask since I'm not familiar with the breeders and the dogs in their lines. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## bianx8

@ Princessre: Your Bijou is adorable and a half! She's the reason why the kennel name "shinemore" entered my radar in the first place ♥


----------



## Purple-peep

I couldn't be more pleased with my Effie from Shinmore! She's very healthy and has the most perfect disposition and personality. I would do it all over again 100 times, to get my sweet girl. Gosh, she was so meant for us.:wub:
She's so much cuter in person.:innocent: I melt when she looks at me.

Effie is everything Shinyoung said she was and more:chili: There were no problems getting her here, thank goodness. She was potty trained and fit right into our family. Libby and Effie get along very well too. It's a riot to see them playing together.

Effie's tiny at 3.5 pounds. Libby is 4 pounds so they can share clothes.

She doesn't bark much, unless Libby gets her going when she barks. She does however howl, when the local firehorn goes off. Now Libby has picked up on this and she now howls too. It's hysterical.:HistericalSmiley:

It's hard to believe she's over a year now! She sill looks like a puppy to me and because of that, I do spoil her like a baby. She loves to be held on my chest. She rests her little head on my shoulder and falls asleep. 

I'm so in love with her and couldn't imagine not having her in our family.:aktion033:


----------



## iheartbisou

don't you mean Effie came from Sunnydales not Shinemore? Shinyoung is Sunnydales not shinemore-- same country- different breeder.

Effie is adorable!! really cute face!


----------



## Purple-peep

Oh wow, yes Effie is from *Sunnydales*! Thank you for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

For the life of me I have no idea why anyone would travel half way around the world to get a pet puppy that they have not seen in person, when there are so many wonderful breeders here in North America. And don't tell me it's for the look because there are many on this forum with the same look that came from the U.S. You may have to wait awhile for the right one. But life has taught me that really good things are worth the wait. There are quite a bit of American breeders lines in both of those breeders lines.

Just consider this before going to the time and expense of traveling that kind of distance for a puppy. Are you willing to turn around and get back on the plane without that puppy if it isn't what you expected? What if you suspect the puppy you were promised and shown pictures of isn't the puppy that is waiting for you at the airport? What if you were told once you get there that the puppy you had been promised was actually sold to someone else or for whatever reason they had another one for you? What if you had it shipped to you and you weren't happy? What if once you got that puppy home, there was a health issue or a behavioral issue, or that particular puppy's personality/temperament is the wrong fit for you? Would you ship that puppy all the way back to Korea? I would never buy a puppy I have not seen in person or wouldn't be able to easily leave with the breeder and go back home, or return without considerable expense or stress to that puppy. Now I know that with some people, they travel back and forth to that part of the world on a fairly regular basis. Of course then it wouldn't be such a big deal. But for most people, traveling to Korea is not a routine visit.

The thing that really concerns me is that no one has actually been to or seen these breeders set up. They may be lovely. But no one has done this.


----------



## mfa

Crystal&Zoe said:


> For the life of me I have no idea why anyone would travel half way around the world to get a pet puppy that they have not seen in person, when there are so many wonderful breeders here in North America. And don't tell me it's for the look because there are many on this forum with the same look that came from the U.S. You may have to wait awhile for the right one. But life has taught me that really good things are worth the wait. There are quite a bit of American breeders lines in both of those breeders lines.
> 
> Just consider this before going to the time and expense of traveling that kind of distance for a puppy. Are you willing to turn around and get back on the plane without that puppy if it isn't what you expected? What if you suspect the puppy you were promised and shown pictures of isn't the puppy that is waiting for you at the airport? What if you were told once you get there that the puppy you had been promised was actually sold to someone else or for whatever reason they had another one for you? What if you had it shipped to you and you weren't happy? What if once you got that puppy home, there was a health issue or a behavioral issue, or that particular puppy's personality/temperament is the wrong fit for you? Would you ship that puppy all the way back to Korea? I would never buy a puppy I have not seen in person or wouldn't be able to easily leave with the breeder and go back home, or return without considerable expense or stress to that puppy. Now I know that with some people, they travel back and forth to that part of the world on a fairly regular basis. Of course then it wouldn't be such a big deal. But for most people, traveling to Korea is not a routine visit.
> 
> The thing that really concerns me is that no one has actually been to or seen these breeders set up. They may be lovely. But no one has done this.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## maltaangel

:goodpost:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> For the life of me I have no idea why anyone would travel half way around the world to get a pet puppy that they have not seen in person, when there are so many wonderful breeders here in North America. And don't tell me it's for the look because there are many on this forum with the same look that came from the U.S. You may have to wait awhile for the right one. But life has taught me that really good things are worth the wait. There are quite a bit of American breeders lines in both of those breeders lines.
> 
> Just consider this before going to the time and expense of traveling that kind of distance for a puppy. Are you willing to turn around and get back on the plane without that puppy if it isn't what you expected? What if you suspect the puppy you were promised and shown pictures of isn't the puppy that is waiting for you at the airport? What if you were told once you get there that the puppy you had been promised was actually sold to someone else or for whatever reason they had another one for you? What if you had it shipped to you and you weren't happy? What if once you got that puppy home, there was a health issue or a behavioral issue, or that particular puppy's personality/temperament is the wrong fit for you? Would you ship that puppy all the way back to Korea? I would never buy a puppy I have not seen in person or wouldn't be able to easily leave with the breeder and go back home, or return without considerable expense or stress to that puppy. Now I know that with some people, they travel back and forth to that part of the world on a fairly regular basis. Of course then it wouldn't be such a big deal. But for most people, traveling to Korea is not a routine visit.
> 
> The thing that really concerns me is that no one has actually been to or seen these breeders set up. They may be lovely. But no one has done this.


:goodpost:


----------



## Purple-peep

(Effie) :crying:


----------



## Tiger's Mom

bianx8 said:


> Does anyone have dogs from these Korean breeders that are currently breeding them or showing them? I love the look of their pups, was wondering where I can find this quality from a breeder here in the US as I don't want to have to ship the pup in from Korea....I know there were threads on them before but they're old and i dont know if theyre still visited. Thanks!


I got my very first and only Malt from Sunnydales and I would be very happy to share with you my experience privately should you be interested. :wub:


----------



## milodog01

*I have been to visit shinyoung of sunnydales*

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been to visit Shinyoung. I went to visit her husband's veterinary clinic to meet our puppy and was able to meet her (June 14th 2011). 

She recently had a baby herself (3 months ago) so I did not go to her house. The puppies are all very well taken care of. My daughter and son got to play and meet with the puppies so they could see each of their personalities. 

She was also very helpful in pointing out which one's she thought would have the type of face we were looking for. I do think that her puppies and adults are beautiful with wonderful temperments. Not all the puppies look like Effie. Some have different faces which is what naturally happens, so you have to make sure that you let her know exactly what you are looking for so she can help you. I think we should let everyone get their doggie from wherever they want as it is their choice.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

I have a pup from Midi's and another from Sunnydales! Prior to deciding on Sunnydales I looked ALL OVER (CA and beyond) for a pup for our family -- none of the AKC breeders had a puppy available at that time. 
Thankfully Shinyoung had the perfect pup for us and she was amazing to work with on the phone as she was very honest about what pup would work for us. She even tried to see about releasing another younger puppy that she thought we'd love more, but we fell in love with her Enfant, now our Sir Romeo Enfant!!

Honestly Cosette spent as much time in transit from TN as our Romeo did from Korea.

Romeo is PERFECT, silky fur with absolutely no matting. Stunning regal walk and the sweetest loving temperment. His face and body shape is much narrower then my girls and he has shorter legs. His fur is very silky and dense. He is actually my most feminine looking pup! We would definitely get another from Shinyoung.

Note: the picture in my siggie is the picture Shinyoung sent me of Romeo from last year. He went through an ugly period when I got him (due to my bad grooming), but he is now back to his amazing FORVER PUPPY self!

Purple Peep: I think my Cosette is related to your Libby! And Effie may be cousins to my Romeo!


----------



## iheartbisou

milodog01 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been to visit Shinyoung. I went to visit her husband's veterinary clinic to meet our puppy and was able to meet her (June 14th 2011).
> 
> She recently had a baby herself (3 months ago) so I did not go to her house. The puppies are all very well taken care of. My daughter and son got to play and meet with the puppies so they could see each of their personalities.
> 
> She was also very helpful in pointing out which one's she thought would have the type of face we were looking for. I do think that her puppies and adults are beautiful with wonderful temperments. Not all the puppies look like Effie. Some have different faces which is what naturally happens, so you have to make sure that you let her know exactly what you are looking for so she can help you. I think we should let everyone get their doggie from wherever they want as it is their choice.


That's great news -that you met her and her husband, you got a puppy(?) and that she had a baby! Did you choose a puppy?

I went to Korea to meet Shinyoung and pick up Bisou- and I had a very good experience with her. I would get another dog from her without question. If anyone wants to know they can always PM me. 

I think some people don't understand why others would go outside their own area or country- is because they don't go anywhere themselves, so the thought of going somewhere- let alone someplace international may just be a totally foreign concept to them, no pun intended. 

And Sir Romeo is super pretty :wub::wub:!! 
You can see how nice and silky his coat is, in those photos!


----------



## almitra

Just wanted to say ALL of you have beautiful doggies no matter where they came from and I can easily see how much love you each have for your fluffy angels. Best wishes to the OP in finding the fluff of their dreams wherever they choose to go!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

milodog01 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been to visit Shinyoung. I went to visit her husband's veterinary clinic to meet our puppy and was able to meet her (June 14th 2011).
> 
> She recently had a baby herself (3 months ago) so I did not go to her house. The puppies are all very well taken care of. My daughter and son got to play and meet with the puppies so they could see each of their personalities.
> 
> She was also very helpful in pointing out which one's she thought would have the type of face we were looking for. I do think that her puppies and adults are beautiful with wonderful temperments. Not all the puppies look like Effie. Some have different faces which is what naturally happens, so you have to make sure that you let her know exactly what you are looking for so she can help you. I think we should let everyone get their doggie from wherever they want as it is their choice.


Good for you that you went to see her husband's clinic! Is that where her set up is? Or is it at her home? 



lepetitecosette said:


> I have a pup from Midi's and another from Sunnydales! Prior to deciding on Sunnydales I looked ALL OVER (CA and beyond) for a pup for our family -- none of the AKC breeders had a puppy available at that time.
> Thankfully Shinyoung had the perfect pup for us and she was amazing to work with on the phone as she was very honest about what pup would work for us. She even tried to see about releasing another younger puppy that she thought we'd love more, but we fell in love with her Enfant, now our Sir Romeo Enfant!!
> 
> Honestly Cosette spent as much time in transit from TN as our Romeo did from Korea.
> 
> Romeo is PERFECT, silky fur with absolutely no matting. Stunning regal walk and the sweetest loving temperment. His face and body shape is much narrower then my girls and he has shorter legs. His fur is very silky and dense. He is actually my most feminine looking pup! We would definitely get another from Shinyoung.
> 
> Note: the picture in my siggie is the picture Shinyoung sent me of Romeo from last year. He went through an ugly period when I got him (due to my bad grooming), but he is now back to his amazing FORVER PUPPY self!
> 
> Purple Peep: I think my Cosette is related to your Libby! And Effie may be cousins to my Romeo!



All of your babies are beautiful. I'm still trying to wrap my mind around the time it took to get your other baby from TN. The last time I flew to Romania the trip was brutal and I dreaded getting back on the plane for the return trip.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

Thank you so very much for posting this. I am a bit jealous that you got to meet her. We were supposed to meet up when i went to Korea last year for a wedding but she was struggling with her pregnancy then so she could not make it at the last minute. 

I never had any doubts about Shinyoung's breeding ethics but this will put everyone wanting a puppy from her be even more at ease. I have referred a lot of people to Sunnydales and will continue to do so. Because of my wonderful experience with getting my SeRi I want to make it known that dealing with her was far much easier for me than having to get one here from the US from very reputable breeders when I was searching for my very first Maltese. It is not my intent to put down US breeders as am sure they are probably just as great. It is this very reason I had to go international because finding the perfect look at a more reasonable price were part of my requirements.

Shinyoung only recommends to ship direct as it is much much easier for the pup. 





milodog01 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been to visit Shinyoung. I went to visit her husband's veterinary clinic to meet our puppy and was able to meet her (June 14th 2011).
> 
> She recently had a baby herself (3 months ago) so I did not go to her house. The puppies are all very well taken care of. My daughter and son got to play and meet with the puppies so they could see each of their personalities.
> 
> She was also very helpful in pointing out which one's she thought would have the type of face we were looking for. I do think that her puppies and adults are beautiful with wonderful temperments. Not all the puppies look like Effie. Some have different faces which is what naturally happens, so you have to make sure that you let her know exactly what you are looking for so she can help you. I think we should let everyone get their doggie from wherever they want as it is their choice.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

Just thought I'd mention that Romeo and SeRi have the same DOB so they are brother/sister from the same litter :chili::chili::chili:



lepetitecosette said:


> I have a pup from Midi's and another from Sunnydales! Prior to deciding on Sunnydales I looked ALL OVER (CA and beyond) for a pup for our family -- none of the AKC breeders had a puppy available at that time.
> Thankfully Shinyoung had the perfect pup for us and she was amazing to work with on the phone as she was very honest about what pup would work for us. She even tried to see about releasing another younger puppy that she thought we'd love more, but we fell in love with her Enfant, now our Sir Romeo Enfant!!
> 
> Honestly Cosette spent as much time in transit from TN as our Romeo did from Korea.
> 
> Romeo is PERFECT, silky fur with absolutely no matting. Stunning regal walk and the sweetest loving temperment. His face and body shape is much narrower then my girls and he has shorter legs. His fur is very silky and dense. He is actually my most feminine looking pup! We would definitely get another from Shinyoung.
> 
> Note: the picture in my siggie is the picture Shinyoung sent me of Romeo from last year. He went through an ugly period when I got him (due to my bad grooming), but he is now back to his amazing FORVER PUPPY self!
> 
> Purple Peep: I think my Cosette is related to your Libby! And Effie may be cousins to my Romeo!


----------



## almitra

That is soooo cool! Small, small world, huh?


----------



## milodog01

Hi Everyone,

Crystal&Zoe posted
_Good for you that you went to see her husband's clinic! Is that where her set up is? Or is it at her home? _

I think she uses both places,but the main place is her home. There were only two mothers and no males at the clinic. 

iheartbisou posted
_That's great news -that you met her and her husband, you got a puppy(?) and that she had a baby! Did you choose a puppy?
_

We picked out a puppy and will pick it up when we go back to Korea from our summer vacation tomorrow!! We are all so excited. We are trying to debate between the name Latte or Marshmallow. We picked one out, but since it was only 8 weeks, she told us she would save it for us, but we can change our mind when we go to pick it up as she wants us to have the best puppy for our family. She was really, really great!

So nice to see all the beautiful fluffs. Can't wait to hold ours. Will take pics and post after we bring it home.:aktion033:


----------



## Butterland

Hi Tigers Mom,

Could you please share with me your experience with Sunny Dales? I am new to the forum and am on the verge of adding a maltese to my family:chili: I currently have a maltipoo that I love to death. I have been looking around for a breeder with dogs that have beautiful faces and came across this forum. I have emailed Shinyoung of Sunny Dales but what worries me is shipping the dog to the US. I would be upset if anything bad happens to the dog but at the same time I can't afford to pick up the dog myself from Korea  I am looking for a pet/family member. I am not intending to breed the dog. I am also attending a maltese dog show nxt weekend oct 22 in Dublin California so I can meet US breeders and see their dogs so I can make a good decision. Have any tips for me?
Thanks for your help


----------



## edelweiss

I have a dog who is half Korean & I am totally smitten w/his personality. Since he is also half American I am not a good judge of what to expect. I have several observations, however. 1. Korean dogs loose their teeth later (generally) 2. They generally have brilliant coats & pigment. 3. They have big, round eyes (which can lead to some eye issues according to my vet opthomologist), which are beautiful!
The down side is that we don't know what kind of health issues they may have---and living so far away makes it difficult to "hear". Generally if a US breeder has some health issues word spreads through the back door eventually.
My dog has a limp in both back legs now---which has not been correctly diagnosed so that he can have surgery. He has seen numerous vets and specialists. We will continue to seek the medical help that we hope will correct his issue. 
I think w/both US & Korean breeders there are issues and one needs to do as much research as possible realizing that NO breeder is God.


----------



## mrs10

I have several dogs from Shinemore. I couldn't be happier with what I have received. They have not had health problems, dental irregularities or eye problems. I would recommend anyone buying from either Shinemore or Sunnydales, they are caring breeders and their dogs have lovely temperaments.


----------



## Butterland

edelweiss said:


> I have a dog who is half Korean & I am totally smitten w/his personality. Since he is also half American I am not a good judge of what to expect. I have several observations, however. 1. Korean dogs loose their teeth later (generally) 2. They generally have brilliant coats & pigment. 3. They have big, round eyes (which can lead to some eye issues according to my vet opthomologist), which are beautiful!
> The down side is that we don't know what kind of health issues they may have---and living so far away makes it difficult to "hear". Generally if a US breeder has some health issues word spreads through the back door eventually.
> My dog has a limp in both back legs now---which has not been correctly diagnosed so that he can have surgery. He has seen numerous vets and specialists. We will continue to seek the medical help that we hope will correct his issue.
> I think w/both US & Korean breeders there are issues and one needs to do as much research as possible realizing that NO breeder is God.


Thank you Sandi/Edelweiss for sharing your opinion. 
Im sorry to hear about your dogs limp. I know what you mean by "living so far away makes it difficult to hear " but maybe through this forum we can make note of "issues" such as these so that everyone can be informed if they are deciding to purchase dogs from Korea.


----------



## Butterland

mrs10 said:


> I have several dogs from Shinemore. I couldn't be happier with what I have received. They have not had health problems, dental irregularities or eye problems. I would recommend anyone buying from either Shinemore or Sunnydales, they are caring breeders and their dogs have lovely temperaments.


Im so glad you have had a great experience with Sunny Dales and Shinemore Mrs10! May I know how old your babies are now and if you picked up your dogs yourself or had them in cargo? What was your experience with that? The shipping is pretty pricey too at around $500 to San Francisco. Hmmm.....I wonder if anyone else is buying a puppy from Korea around this time?


----------



## edelweiss

Wendy, I appreciate your remarks. I have NO ax to grind w/anyone. I don't represent any breeder, as maybe some who have commented here do----I love my baby & would not give him up for ANY reason! I can honestly say "I am neutral." If anyone has questions I would be happy to have them PM me. It is not my intention to bad-mouth anyone.


----------



## Sylie

Just as a point of interest....I took a virtual trip to Sunnydale (again) and noticed for the first time that many of the pedigrees of the dogs are posted. Especially with the boys, they have a lot of Marcris, Divine and Rhapsody in their pedigrees, I think Chrisman's Sugar Ray is even in there. They are all so beautiful, but many of the stud dogs come from America, and a few of them are in MiMi's pedigree also.


----------



## iheartbisou

My dog is from sunnydales, I went to Korea to get her. She'll be 3 years old in 2 months, I went to get her in August 2009 when she was 7 months old. Most of her lines are from the US, mainly Divine, Marcris. She has a few Japanese lines and Korean, but is about 90% US lines. She's healthy, unbelievably cute (okay I'm biased), smart, bred to standard and I had a very good experience with the breeder. And my dog is everything I wanted in a Maltese and more. 

Why did I choose to go to Korea? Because I already live in Asia so it is in my part of the world and nearby (at that time, it was about 1 hour flight from me). If I lived in the US, would have I done the same? No, only because of logistics. I would have gone to Divine for a puppy, but I'm practical like that.


----------



## Butterland

thank you for your opinions - 
am still in the process of looking for my next baby and I really appreciate your input.


----------



## mrs10

Butterland said:


> Im so glad you have had a great experience with Sunny Dales and Shinemore Mrs10! May I know how old your babies are now and if you picked up your dogs yourself or had them in cargo? What was your experience with that? The shipping is pretty pricey too at around $500 to San Francisco. Hmmm.....I wonder if anyone else is buying a puppy from Korea around this time?


I have done both, had hand delivered and shipped. I think Korean Air does an outstanding job. I have both picked up and shipped out of SF. My dogs from Korea range in age up to 4 years old. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Flower01

princessre said:


> Thanks, Kat! You're so sweet!
> 
> My Bijou is from Shinemore. She is pure magic- kissy kissy waggy waggy, just the sweetest, most playful dog ever.
> 
> Good luck with your search! I understand what you're saying. I wouldn't ever ship a dog in cargo now unless I was moving internationally. If you like a Korean puppy, you can fly to pick her up also! I flew 20+ hours, but it felt really short coming back because she was kissing me under my down jacket the whole time! :wub::wub:


There are also lots of good breeders in the Netherlands.....they breed with beautiful lines and the puppies are strong with beautiful faces, good knees and good teeth. I think that is also very important.


----------

